# Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht: Teichpumpe 6000l/h ?



## sebastianb (27. März 2011)

Hallo,

mal wieder so ein " kennt ihr das " Thread,

aber ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, habt ihr damit : http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichpumpe-6000l-h-UVC-Gerat-Teichfilter-Shop-/370425366863?pt=Pumpen&hash=item563f12894f schon Erfahrungen gesammelt, klingt auf den ersten Blick ja nicht schlecht oder ?!

... sebastian


----------



## scholzi (27. März 2011)

*AW: Habt ihr dsamit Erfahrungen gemacht*

Hi Sebastian....
Die Pumpe schluckt einfach zu viel Strom 95 Watt
vergleichbare Pumpen 50-55 Watt....!
Sprich, du gibst pro Teichsaison ca. 50-60€ mehr für Strom aus..!
Hier mal eine zB. ECO Pumpe mit 6000 L und 55 Watt
http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?products_id=3135


----------



## sebastianb (27. März 2011)

*AW: Habt ihr dsamit Erfahrungen gemacht*

Hey danke, genau diese Antworten habe ich mir erhofft, allerdings spricht hier der Anschaffungspreis auch ein Wörtchen mit. 

Also sind 95 Watt für 6000l pro Stunde zu viel ?

Sorry für die Frage, ich bin auf dem Gebiet noch Anfänger.

... sebastian


----------



## scholzi (27. März 2011)

*AW: Habt ihr dsamit Erfahrungen gemacht*

so kann man das sagen und der Strom wird nicht billiger 
Das ist eigentlich eine Pumpe für Wasserspiele und nur bedingt als Filterpumpe geeignet!
Sie hat kein großes Gehäuse und wird sich schnell zusetzen...!(die 5 Schlitze sind im Nu zu)


----------



## RKurzhals (27. März 2011)

*AW: Habt ihr dsamit Erfahrungen gemacht*

Hallo Sebastian,
Deine Frage kann ich in diesem Falle mit Ja beantworten! Eine gute Faustformel sind etwa 10W leistung auf 1 m³/h. Eine Billigpumpe (~100,-€) sollte für max. 6 m³/h unter 100W elektrische Leistung verbrauchen. Alternativ gibt es teure Markenmodelle ab 300,-€, die deutlich <100W (bis etwa 60W) benötigen, aber mit verlängerter Herstellergarantie, und u. U. schneller Austauschgarantie (Oase, Red Devil, usw. usf.). 
Schau' einfach mal bei einem der Teichversand- (bzw. Koi-) Händler Deiner Wahl vor Ort oder im Netz vorbei, und Du findest ein Modell.


----------



## sebastianb (29. März 2011)

*AW: Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht*

Ok, danke für die ausführliche Erklärung, ich werde mich also jetzt nach etwas Stromsparenderen umsehen.

... sebastian


----------



## robsig12 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht: Teichpumpe 6000l/h ?*

Such mal im Netz nach "Schwarzer Flunder" Handelt sich hier um Oasenachbauten, die meiner Meinung nach für den Preis eine gute Leistung erbringen. Davon kann man sich auch mal für den Fall der Fälle eine Ersatzpumpe in den Keller legen.


----------



## karsten. (29. März 2011)

*AW: Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht: Teichpumpe 6000l/h ?*

Hallo liebe kleine Chinesen

ich weiß ja nicht ob Ihr das hier auch lest 

aber irgendwie seid ihr peinlich !

bei und gibbets es 5 Jahre Garantie 
für die Messner MPF 6000 !

und die vielen lustigen Zeichen auf dem Karton sind nicht zur Zierde und haben auch nichts mit Eurem Tierkreiszeichen zu tun 

 
mfG


----------



## S.Reiner (29. März 2011)

*AW: Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht: Teichpumpe 6000l/h ?*

He Leute genau Diese Pumpe habe ich und die ist für das Geld doch Gut meine Werte des Strommessers zeigen da bei vollem Betrieb 72 Watt an .Ich bin mit der Pumpe Zufrieden na ja ist wohl Ansichtssache :? gruss Reiner . ( Beschreibung

Die Pumpen erfüllen alle erforderlichen Normen und sind mit dem TÜV und CE-Label ausgestattet.



(Keramik-Lagerung, spannungsführende Teile völlig in Kunstharz vergossen, usw.) 

Bei den kleineren Modellen ist ein Einsatz in Innenhälterungen ohne Einschränkung zu empfehlen.:__ nase


----------



## robsig12 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht: Teichpumpe 6000l/h ?*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo liebe kleine Chinesen
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht ob Ihr das hier auch lest
> 
> ...



Hallo Karsten,

schon klar, die Messner ist sehr gut, und fördert übrigens nur 6 mm Kacka etc. ab.

Einfache Rechung für mich. Messner 300 Euro,

Osaga gleicher Stromverbrauch, 8mm Schmutz weggesaugt, grösserer Korb, Preis um die 70 Euro. Da bestelle ich mir 3 (DREI) schwarze Flunder dafür, habe auf jeden Fall immer einen Ersatz im Haus, weil was hilft mir die Garantie von 5 Jahren, wenn ich dann 2 Wochen keine Pumpe habe z.B: im Hochsommer.... und die 3 leben bestimmt auch so lange wie eine Messner.

Ich sehe die ganze Sache mittlerweile lockerer, Sicherheit von einer Ersatzpumpe ist mir aber wichtiger, wie Made in Germany.


----------



## RKurzhals (30. März 2011)

*AW: Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht: Teichpumpe 6000l/h ?*

Hallo Sebastian,
um den thread mal abschließend mit einem guten Ergebnis zu beenden, wobei mein erster Beitrag nicht sehr hilfreich war oops):
es gibt preiswerte Filterpumpen mit 6m³/h, die knapp 100W maximal an Strom verbrauchen.
Mit denen hat man im Vergleich zu den effektivsten Pumpen (<50W sollten drin sein) einen Mehrverbrauch an Strom von etwa 80,-€ pro Jahr (~250 Tage Laufzeit). Wenn die Pumpe auch noch billig gebaut ist, und nach zwei Jahren ersetzt werden muss, sind auch 80,-€ kein Schnäppchen. 
Eine hier empfohlene Pumpe (z. B. mit Keramiklagern - Heissner?), die deutlich mehr als zwei Jahre hält (sagen wir mal, fünf ) schlägt also nach 5 Jahren mit 400,-€ Mehrkosten an Strom zu Buche.
Das würde mich immer noch abschrecken, 500,- oder deutlich mehr Euro in eine dieser Superpumpen mit einem Stromverbrauch um 60W zu investieren, obwohl es bereits gerechtfertigt wäre... .
Ein möglicher Ausweg aus diesem "Dilemma" ist eine preiswerte, regelbare!  Pumpe höherer Leistung! Wichtig sind die äußeren Anschlüsse. Üblicherweise findet man 6000er Pumpen in einer Konstruktion, die auch für 2000er Pumpen entwickelt wurde, und die daher wenig Rücksicht auf die Effizien für höhere Leistungen nimmt. :evil
Bei Naturagart findet man ein paar teure no-names mit größeren Querschnitten für An- und Absaugung, die sich von den technischen Daten erst mal interessant anhören. Da die NG-Fans im Forum noch nie über ihre Pumpen gemault haben, scheint auch die Qualität ganz brauchbar zu sein. Für knapp 300,-€ hätte man hier eine (per primitivem Dimmer!) regelbare Pumpe, die auf etwa 60-70W bei 6 m³/h kommt!
Bei meiner Oase Optimax wäre das nicht machbar, wegen der internen Steuerelektronik, und einem Gleichstromantrieb!


----------



## Pammler (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht: Teichpumpe 6000l/h ?*

ich habe diese und bin zufrieden.
Energiespar-Teichpumpe Z 10.000 nur 115 Watt
mal bei Tante G eingeben.
Läuft jetzt unter ZACWAGNER. ist vom Shop gelabelt. (Zoo und Angelcenter Wagner) Hat mich auch gut beraten, wegen der Leistung die ich brauche. Vor allem das Leistungsdiagramm anschauen!


----------



## sebastianb (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht: Teichpumpe 6000l/h ?*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich hab da was alternatives gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichpumpe-EcoMax-O-6500-Koi-Teich-Skimmer-Pumpe-/360349297367?pt=Pumpen&hash=item53e67dead7

Das kommt der Sache doch näher, denke ich.

Was meint ihr, sicherlich wieder kein Premiumprodukt,aber wenn man etwas auf den Geldbeutel achten muss ?!

... sebastian


----------



## Olli.P (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht: Teichpumpe 6000l/h ?*

Hallo Sebastian,

da kommst du dem Anschaffungspreis-Folgekosten-Verhältnis-Vergleich doch schon ein gewaltiges Stück näher!

Und ein Keramiklager iss immer Top! 

Ist eben nur bei der Wartung drauf zu achten.


----------



## jolantha (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht: Teichpumpe 6000l/h ?*

Hallo, Bsebastian,
ich hab mir schon vor zwei Jahren Deine erwähnte Pumpe zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden, meine hat aller dings 95 Watt und bringt auch etwas mehr an Leistung. Ich hatte auch mal eine teure Markenpumpe, viel Stromverbrauch und nach  3 Jahren kaputt, Also lieber eine preiswerte, da tut das wegschmeißen nicht so weh !!


----------

